# Former fat & Obese people - Question about belly/stomach fat



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive seen transformation pictures on other forums of guys who have been 220-300lbs, huge bellys etc who have managed to get down to 145-160 and had completely 'natural , normal, unstretched' flat defined smooth stomachs.

So heres a question to any former obese or overweight people out there who went from having a massive overhang belly to having a flat and defined stomach on here... is it really possible ? im sitting at 162lbs atm and my 'belly' which i can pinch, is still quite flabby and feels very marbly under the skin, ive read somewhere on here that this is the very stubborn fat, my belly skin at present is very bumpy and unsmooth and has these strange 'up and down' ripples...

Is this loose skin ? is this simply fat ? will this go away in time and appear 'smooth' like the skin on the rest of my body... Just puzzled why its like this and would be intrested in peoples possible explanations, According to scales and gym and catipillars im 18-20% bf @ 162lbs @ 6ft which seems bizzare stats, im starting to see ribs but have these fatty problem areas!

excuse the horrid pics :


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

thats blubba mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers... its ****ing hard to shift man! Everything is starting to look in shape and im starting to become happy with body etc appart from the belly - Its the part which still reminds me of my former 17 stone self (when I was 15)


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Well it's going to be partly water also you just might hold fat around your stomach area more than other people.

Just keep burning that fat and you'll be good to go


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

162 lbs at 6ft is realy light, you should be skinny at that, im 5.5 and 205lbs abbs showing.

Ive got lads ready for comps that have been 5 stone over and they went flat and tight skin bellys so there is hope


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i am dealing with the same only i have some nice stretch marks to go with mine, horrible to touch but its is going down


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone... My plan is/was to cut right down untill the belly is gone then start fresh from there building up, but does anyone think you can cut too much and become skinny.. albeit still have problem areas ?

This week is the first time ive started to see abdomen definition ; Can anyone see abs slighly ?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

how long have you been working out?

newbies can add muscle and burn fat at the same time I would recommend a lean bulk with some fasted cardio if possible


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

simmonds87 said:


> First off, *congrats* on the loss... but.....
> 
> 162 at 20% BF
> 
> ...


Hi mate, thanks for the reply, Im needing some guidance as ive been cutting away with no real knowledge behind me.

-Firstly, Ive lost all the weight simply by diet (keto) with a small amount of cardio each day which consists if an hours brisk walking.

-Next, I started in August 2011 at 202lbs, But about 4-5 years ago I was at my heaviest of 240lbs

-All my teen years ive been heavy, From ages 13-18 ive always been between 14-17 stone... and a high % of bodyfat so unsure of what muscle was under it... But im sure ive lost a good bit of muscle over the past 6 months of cutting on a deficit.

-And yeah that wouldnt make sense still having 32lbs of fat... would make my LBM @ 130lbs @ 6ft.... Which I dont believe!

Ive only started a push/pull/legs routine in the past two weeks, would you reccomend i ditch the keto and start eating at maint whilst lifting to start building muscle, and like you say, let muscle burn the remaining fat ?


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

You have done really well!

Well done.


----------

